# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrantet Ilegale: Si te Punoni Pa Numer Sigurimi Social SSN

## eycy

Lexoni ketu

Yes, You Can Work Without a Social Security Number

----------


## hulumtimi

Punon, eycy, sigurisht qe mund te punosh pa numer sigurimi social, po c'a jete eshte ajo?! Eventualisht te duhen dokumentat dhe numri i sigurimit social qe te mos detyrohesh te fshihesh dhe te te mos te duhet t'i besh gjerash nen udhe.

----------


## mario_kingu

i know that

----------

